# English



## inysteve

I thought as im from England it would not be a problem with people not liking us....how wrong was I??


----------



## James3214

inysteve, I am confused by your post? Did you experience some sort of anti English resentment in Germany or did you post it on the wrong forum? We can only judge if you explain your grievance a bit better!


----------



## inysteve

James3214 said:


> inysteve, I am confused by your post? Did you experience some sort of anti English resentment in Germany or did you post it on the wrong forum? We can only judge if you explain your grievance a bit better!


I have recently experianced English resentment here in Germany, once at a private party and today in a supermarket because my German is not so good.


----------



## Bevdeforges

inysteve said:


> I have recently experianced English resentment here in Germany, once at a private party and today in a supermarket because my German is not so good.


You can get that anywhere these days. There are people who resent the idea that English-speaking people seem to expect everyone else to learn English without making (or demonstrating) any attempt to learn the local language. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## inysteve

Bevdeforges said:


> You can get that anywhere these days. There are people who resent the idea that English-speaking people seem to expect everyone else to learn English without making (or demonstrating) any attempt to learn the local language.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I know it sounds as though im making alot of it, but im married to a German have a property here and have taken many lessons in the language, so no I dont expect Bev


----------



## James3214

For the supermarket I would say that is pretty standard service, it probably wasn't because you were English. 
Without knowing more of the background I can't comment about the resentment at the party (was it due to behaviour, comment,being drunk?) but I have never experienced any resentment and mostly quite the opposite. Perhaps it is time to change your social circle!


----------



## inysteve

What a great help. oh and I dont drink alcohol and perhaps because i married one of theirs eh!


----------



## James3214

I too had my reservations and shocks when I first came to Germany but after a while you adjust to them and realise that Germany ain't such a bad place all in all. Actually, after a while you realise just how much in common the English and Germans have.

For the party situation, just think how Brits would react if they met a German at a private party. There are ignorant people everywhere.

By the way, supermarkets and the range and service they provide are the worst I have ever come across in my world travels.


----------



## Bevdeforges

inysteve said:


> I know it sounds as though im making alot of it, but im married to a German have a property here and have taken many lessons in the language, so no I dont expect Bev


It has nothing to do with you and what you do or don't expect. Some folks just get their noses out of joint over one rude foreigner they once run into and take it out on everyone else forever more. 

I've got one guy here in France on the board of an association who is nasty to all foreigners (including me) because he's p.o.'d that his daughter married a Brit and his grandchildren are growing up speaking English. Based on my experience, it has nothing to do with the language if his grandchildren aren't speaking to him!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## inysteve

Bevdeforges said:


> It has nothing to do with you and what you do or don't expect. Some folks just get their noses out of joint over one rude foreigner they once run into and take it out on everyone else forever more.
> 
> I've got one guy here in France on the board of an association who is nasty to all foreigners (including me) because he's p.o.'d that his daughter married a Brit and his grandchildren are growing up speaking English. Based on my experience, it has nothing to do with the language if his grandchildren aren't speaking to him!
> Cheers,
> Bev


I know Bev thanks, I shouldnt take it so personal........I appreciate your comments


----------



## fishooX

Well here in Germany I think the locals love the Brits; same mentality, strong economy; a bit conservative plus they learn British English at school


----------

